# 1962 Schwinn American Deluxe



## cyberpaull (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey guys. Just bought this beauty. I'm looking for the rear rack and the "S" fender light. Any leads would be great.  Thanks Paul


----------



## bobsbikes (Jan 19, 2012)

*rack*

i have a brand new from the classic ser. bikes rack with 
the refectors on the back if interested email for pic. an price
got it for my 64 americian deluxe but found an origanal. for it




heres my 64


----------



## HARPO (Jan 19, 2012)

cyberpaull said:


> Hey guys. Just bought this beauty. I'm looking for the rear rack and the "S" fender light. Any leads would be great.  Thanks PaulView attachment 38406




I have the same red American DeLuxe..... but with the rack and missing the tank. Crazy how some parts stay attached and others wind up in the Bermuda Triangle.


----------



## cyberpaull (Jan 19, 2012)

bobsbikes said:


> i have a brand new from the classic ser. bikes rack with
> the refectors on the back if interested email for pic. an price
> got it for my 64 americian deluxe but found an origanal. for it
> 
> ...




Yeah I want the original also......Thanks anyway


----------



## izee2 (Jan 24, 2012)

*Schwinn American Rear Rack*

There is a rear rack that was just posted on ebay...# 280812605625.  I also have a Red 62 American deluxe. Picked it up at an estate sale over the summer. I had to dig it out of the rafters of an old woodworkers shop. It cleaned up really nice. One of the nicer bikes I own. Good luck.


----------

